# coleslaw dressing



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Does anyone have a decent recipe for either creamy or vinegarette coleslaw dressing? I just started at a seafood restaurant and they serve coleslaw with the lobster dinner during the week. The slaw right now isn't very good at all. I haven't worked anywhere where I needed a basic slaw, it was always a little different. Like maytag blue cheese slaw, etc. Thanks. I appreciate any help!
:bounce: 

Chef BK


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Here is a very simple one.

To 1 pound shredded cabbage:

Dressing

1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1/2 teaspoon celery seed (more if you prefer)
1 tablespoon dijon mustard
2-3 shots hot pepper sauce
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin

Mix together, then mix with the cabbage. Let stand 1 hour in fridge.

Phil


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Here's my favorite.

I use about one head of cabbage when I make slaw, and for the dressing, ( I don't always use the whole amount), 1/4 cup sugar, 1/4 cup oil, 1/4 cup vinegar.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hello Chefbk,

I had posted this coleslaw recipe some time ago.


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Now _that's_ a recipe I'd like to get. My S.O. hates slaw, but loves bleu cheese. I could have large fun slipping this one in on her...


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the recipes and info. I greatly appreciate it!!!!!!!

Chef BK


----------



## susiep2 (Aug 26, 2002)

Go into Epicurious.com. Go into their recipe search and type in 'coleslaw'. There is a fabulous creamy coleslaw recipe there that calls for some sour cream - this is a terrific recipe and one that everyone loves.

I hope you can find it - if not let me know. I have it somewhere in my notebooks. I've made it many, many times.

Susie


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Chef BK - do you have a bleu cheese slaw recipe you'd be willing to share?

TIA


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Georgair-

Here is the maytag slaw recipe, it goes very well with buffalo shrimp:

Blue cheese mayo:
2 eggs
4 T lemon juice
2 T whole grain mustard
4 T sherry vinegar, or rice wine vinegar
4 C peanut oil
2 oz blue cheese crumbled

Put eggs, lemon juice, mustard and vinegar in food processor. With machine running gradually add the peanut oil until incorporated, season with salt and pepper, add the blue cheese crumbles.

Slaw:

1 head green cabbage, shredded
2 c blue cheese mayo
3 scallions sliced
1/2 c blue cheese crumbles
salt and pepper

Toss slaw with blue cheese mayo, garnish with scallions.


Bon Appetit!!

Chef BK

:bounce:


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

:Hi Susiep2
The recipe for "cole slaw" from the Epicurious recipe file you were talking about, is it called "Homey Cole Slaw?" the one with sour cream? I too was wanting a good cole slaw recipe, and when I saw you were recommending it for this recipe request, I wanted to make sure I had the right one...Many Thanks, Pj:talk::lips:


----------

